
Security flaw in Hotmail permits anybody to login with the password 'eh' (1999) - ghgr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outlook.com#Security_issues
======
paulpauper
I guess the hackers were running a dictionary attack and saw that 'eh' worked
for all of them

